# what to make a 2x4, 2x6 switcher track



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have two extra 2x4 pieces laying around, I want to make a switcher track with a beer factory. My question is has anyone done one before or have any in mind? 
I found this track that looks as it could be a option (http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project15.htm) I have 101 Track Plans by Linn Westcott and I like track 7. Apple Creek Junction but I tried my hand at it in AnyRail but I cant seem to get it to look anything like that. Any help or someone who could take a crack at that plan would be appreciated.

sorry for the spelling in the title, I want* not what


----------

